# Buying camera in black friday deal : Sony Cyber-shot WX9 Camera Bundle



## ajinkya_vaze (Nov 25, 2011)

I am planning to buy "Sony Cyber-shot WX9 Camera Bundle" and I am getting it for 149$ at sony store?
Is this good camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2011)

I think the deal is great...149$ is around 7k and even sony wx7 cost 11k in india

but camera pic quality is not that good...read the review Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX9 Camera - Express Review


----------



## ajinkya_vaze (Nov 25, 2011)

Which other good cameras are available, I dont have any particular manufacturer in mind so I am ready to go for Cannon, Nikon or anything else


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2011)

but we dont have any idea about the deals....check canon sx150IS, Sony hx9v, canon 220HS, nikon p300, canon s95 etc all r great cams and VFM


----------

